# get from TJ to santa barbara



## rosa garcia (Mar 31, 2011)

what are the shedules of the amtrac train from Tijuana to Santa Barbara?


----------



## alanh (Mar 31, 2011)

rosa garcia said:


> what are the shedules of the amtrac train from Tijuana to Santa Barbara?


You can take the San Diego Trolley from the border to the San Diego Santa Fe station stop (45 minutes, $2.50). From there, you can take the Pacific Surfliner. It's roughly 5 hours 35 minutes, fares vary based on the date.


----------

